# Talkline



## chris (22 August 2002)

Auf meiner letzten Telekomrechnung tauchte die Zielrufnumer 0190019203 auf. Für 43 sek. soll ich 25€ !!! plechen.  Dieser Service wurde angeblich von Tele Teamwork über Talkline angeboten.

Mir ist nicht bewußt welchen Service in Anspruch genommen wurde und welche Dienstleistung mir angeboten wurde.

Kennt jeder diese Verbindung? War dies ein Dialer oder evtl ein anderer Service? Was kann oder soll ich tun?


----------



## dialerfucker (22 August 2002)

@chris;
Der Rufnummernblock 0190 019xxx ist an Talkline vergeben. Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass es ein Dialer war. Wie allerdings die 25€ für 43 sec unter dieser Rufnummer zusammenkommen sollen, ist mir im Moment auch schleierhaft.
Talkline macht derzeit durch DaDa von sich reden....daher:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php
und vor allem fraglichen Rechnungsbetrag stornieren!


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

Ich bin letzens auch auf einen Dialer von Talkline getrampelt, sogar 2x. Es war eine 019005xxxxx Nummer. Das erste mal war ich 1:15 online (26.50€) und das 2. Mal 13.5 min (58,37€). Obwohl ich jedes mal sofort die Verbindung kappte war der jeweils so lange online, irgendwas stimmt nicht! Talkline ist sowieso schon als schwarzes Schaf bekannt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2002)

*Talkline Rechnung*

Hallo, 

gleiches Problem habe ich auch. Talkline verlangt von mir 112,8 EUR für angleblich 8 Min. 50 sek. Nachdem ich die Zweite Mahnung bekommen habe, habe ich denen diesem Brief geschickt:

Betreff: Zahlungsaufforderung



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie haben mir eine Rechnung (siehe Anlage) von 112,87 EUR (mehr als 225 DM) für eine Gesamtverbindungsdauer von 8 Min. 50 Sek. auf Ihrem Server gestellt. Diese Rechnung finde ich bei weitem überzogen, und habe nicht vor sie ohne weiteres zu bezahlen.

Für eine Verbindungsdauer von 1 Min. 30 Sek. erwarten Sie von mir 23 EUR zu bezahlen. Grundsätzlich stehe ich immer zu meiner Handlungen, und hätte ich von Ihnen einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen, würde ich dafür bezahlen. Leider habe ich aber keinen Dienst bekommen, es sei denn, Sie erwarten, daß ich lediglich für einen einfachen Klick auf eine Sexseite bezahle. Für das Herunterladen eines Films (sei es eines Sexfilms) über Internet bräuchte man wesentlich mehr als 2 Minuten. Oder sind Ihre Kosten so teuer, weil Ihre Server auf dem Mond stehen?

Ich möchte ebenfalls bei dieser Gelegenheit meine Ärger auf einige Sexseiten Ihrer Kunden auf Ihres Servers äußern, die nach einem einmaligen Klick, Programme im fremden Rechner einnisten, die ohne mein Wissen im Hintergrund gestartet werden, und damit hohe Kosten verursachen. Kommt es zu einem Gerichtsverhandlung, würde ich das Gericht deutlich zeigen können, wie Sie Kosten mit solchen Tricks verursachen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

Ich fest entschossen nix zu zahlen. :holy:


----------



## virenscanner (30 August 2002)

@Mister


> 112,87 EUR (mehr als 225 DM)


Weniger als 225 DM, knapp über 220 DM.

Ansonsten: Erst mal "nix" zahlen ist OK.

Aber, wie willst Du die "Dialerfähigkeiten" im Falle eines Gerichtstermins "nachweisen"?


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2002)

dafür müsste man den Dialer gesichert haben............oder einfach bluffen - sagen man hätte ihn       das könnte aber dann natürlich nach hinten losgehen


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2002)

hi,
bevor es einen Gerichtstermin gibt, muß es erst mal einen Mahnbescheid (vom Gericht!!!!) geben 
und den hat es laut Rundfrage in den verschiedenen Foren bisher noch nie gegeben! 
also cool bleiben!


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2002)

*Talkline-Geschädigter*

Hallo,
ich gehöre seit meiner letzten Telekom-Abrechnung auch zu den geprellten der Talkline GmbH. Ich soll für eine Internet-Dienstleistung mit einer Dauer von 796 Minuten (!) 305,42 Euro blechen !
Ich habe die Überweisung sperren lassen, aber gestern Abend blöderweise den gefundenen Internetzugang über Aconti von der Platte gefegt.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hier mit Talkline - hart bleiben und nicht zahlen ?

Michel


----------



## sascha (5 September 2002)

>>Ich habe die Überweisung sperren lassen, aber gestern Abend blöderweise den gefundenen Internetzugang über Aconti von der Platte gefegt<<

...was natürlich das dümmste war, was du machen kannst. genau so gerätst du nämlich in die gefahr, dass dir jemand vorwirft, du hättest fröhlich über den dialer dienstleistungen in anspruch genommen und als es ans zahlen ging, alle spuren verwischt...

im übrigen muss man unterscheiden zwischen rufnummernbetreiber (talkline) und dem dialeranbieter. die antwort auf die frage "Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hier mit Talkline - hart bleiben und nicht zahlen ?" hängt einzig davon ab, was genau passiert ist.

prüfe, ob du bei der dialereinwahl getäuscht oder betrogen worden bist. wenn ja, schlepp deinen pc zur kripo und hoffe, dass die noch spuren sichern können. wenn du dagegen bewusst dienstleistungen über den dialer in anspruch genommen hast, dann zahle.

cu,

sascha

p.s. ich weiß ja nicht, wie die erfahrungen bei anderen sind. aber bei aconti habe ich bisher eigentlich noch nie von krummen touren gehört..


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. ich weiß ja nicht, wie die erfahrungen bei anderen sind. aber bei aconti habe ich bisher eigentlich noch nie von krummen touren gehört..


Die Aconti-Dialer, die ich bislang hatte, waren alle in Ordnung, sogar die Deinstallation funktionierte im Regelfall zuverlässig.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2002)

Hallo Chris, mir ist genau dasselbe passiert: 
Auf der Telekomrechnung von August tauchte ein Betrag von 50€ (brutto) auf, ebenfalls von "Tele Teamwork" über Talkline. Laut telefonischem "Kundenservice" von Talkline kommt dieser Betrag durch zweimaliges (kurzes) Anwählen zustande, also ebenfalls 25€ pro Kurz-Verbindung. Und auch ich habe echt keine Ahnung wofür! Okay, ich habe schon mal mal auf eine Sexseite geklickt, aber niemals habe ich etwas von Gebühren gelesen oder irgendetwas von irgendeiner solchen Seite installiert. 
Bis jetzt hat Talkline die Verbindungsdaten trotz mehrfacher telefonischer und schriftlicher Anforderung NICHT zugeschickt - stattdessen aber eine Mahnung. Ich hatte die Zahlung der 50€ nämlich bei der Telekom sofort blockieren lassen. Ich bin absolut nicht bereit zu zahlen. 
Bis jetzt glaube ich noch an den Rechtsstaat und werde einen weiteren Brief verfassen. Eventuell auch Strafanzeige erstatten.  
Ich kann aber auch anders !!!



			
				chris schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner letzten Telekomrechnung tauchte die Zielrufnumer 0190019203 auf. Für 43 sek. soll ich 25€ !!! plechen.  Dieser Service wurde angeblich von Tele Teamwork über Talkline angeboten.
> 
> Mir ist nicht bewußt welchen Service in Anspruch genommen wurde und welche Dienstleistung mir angeboten wurde.
> 
> Kennt jeder diese Verbindung? War dies ein Dialer oder evtl ein anderer Service? Was kann oder soll ich tun?


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2002)

*Talkline - ehem mitarbeiter*

Briefe an Talkline zu schreiben, kann man sowieso vergessen, denn gelesen werden sie nur, wenn sie vom Anwalt kommen. Alle anderen Kunden bekommen Standardbriefe geschickt. Das dauert ungefähr 10 Sekunden, dann kommt der nächste. 
Aber der Einspruch muss stattfinden, ich denke am besten über Fax, wegen der Rechtsgültigkeit.

Wenn Sie einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben wollen , müssen Sie sich auf die Telekommunikationsverordnungen (oder -gesetz?) beziehen. Ich glaube § 16 b oder so, es ist schon einige Zeit her, dass ich in dem Callcenter in Irland gearbeitet habe.

Viel Glück [/code]


----------



## Rechtsanwalt Böhm (17 Oktober 2002)

*Aktenauszug aus Kanzlei*

Hallo,

da in meiner Kanzlei solche Verfahren laufen, habe ich mich gestern mal hingesetzt und eine der Akten mit den dazugehörigen Schreiben ins Netz gestellt. Unter 

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/talkline/verfahrensablauf.html 

können Sie den aktuellen Stand erfahren und in den Schriftsätzen lesen. Vielleicht hilft es. Hier geht es um Tle Team Work. Über weitere Anregeungen wäre ich dankbar.

mfG
Daniel Böhm
Rechtsanwalt


----------



## hobier (24 Oktober 2002)

*Hier stimmt doch was nicht*

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt, talklinehauptforderung 50,96 eus da rechnung aber über rechtsanwälte (...) & kollegen kommt, gesamtforderung 102,48 eus. raes sind eben teurer als ein incassobüro.(sorry herr böhm) seltsamerweise soll ich jedoch bei telefonischen rücksprachen intrum justitia tel: 0621/8622-230 anrufen. soweit, so gut.

allerdings ist mir hier etwas aufgefallen: meine rechnung über diesen dienstleistungsvertrag datiert vom 18.6. und 17.07. als ich mich hier so umgeschaut habe, stellte ich fest, dass wohl alle mokierten rechnungen hier im forum, sowie auch das posting des herrn böhm in etwa den gleichen zeitraum beinhalten.

ich will damit sagen, dass ich 35 jahre vor dem und seit august.02 niemals mehr   sowas hatte.

ich weiss zwar nicht wie ihr das seht, ich komme allerdings zu dem schluss, dass doch hier etwas nicht stimmen kann, wenn sich sämtliche rechnungen nur auf den juni bzw juli beziehen. ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Rechtsanwalt Böhm (25 Oktober 2002)

*Inkassokosten, Anwaltskosten*

Hallo Hobier,

soweit Sie die Kosten monieren, sind diese wie vermutlich bei (fat)allen Inkassokosten bei weitem zu hoch. Bei Ihrem Streitwert dürften die Anwaltskosten für die Mahnung nicht höher als ca. 30,00 € liegen, bei einem einfachen Schreiben sogar nur bei ca. 15,00 €. Allen Betroffenen, die sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen entschließen zu zahlen, sollten auf jeden Fall die Inkassokostn prüfen. 

mfG


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2002)

*€ 25,85 zuviel...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch so einen seltsamen Posten auf unserer letzten Telefonrecdhnung entdeckt:
€ 25,85
Anbieter: Talkline GmbH & Co KG
Service: Tele Team Work AsP

Habe erst die Talkline angerufen, die haben mir die Nummer genannt, die von unserem Anschluß gewählt worden ist (ganz offensichtlich ein Zahlendreher bei dem Versuch, eine 1900-Billigvorwahl zu benutzen), und die Dauer des Gespräches (6 Sekunden). Nach einigen Diskussionen kam der Vorschlag von dem Talkline-Mann, die Kosten zu teilen (Talkline zahlt 10 €, wir den Rest). 
Ich bin darauf nicht eingegangen und habe als nächstes die Telekom angerufen. Die Dame dort hat versprochen, den strittigen Betrag aus der nächsten Abbuchung rauszunehmen ("Aber mit der Talkline müssen Sie sich schon selber streiten").
Ich habe versprochen, der Telekom eine Kopie meines Einpruches an die Talkline zukommen zu lassen.

Meine Konsequenzen aus dem Ding:
Wir zahlen nicht. Ich bin der Meinung: Wer für ein 6-Sekundengespräch 25 Euro haben will, muß das in den ersten Sekunden gebührenfrei durchsagen, damit der Verwähler eine Chance hat, aufzulegen. Ich bin mal gespannt, was als nächstes passiert... 
Vielleicht sollte ich den weiteren Vorgang ähnlich wie Herr Böhm auf meiner Homepage dokumentieren?

Die zweite Konsequenz:
Bei uns privat wie in der Firma werden wir die 190er Nummern blockieren.


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2002)

*Re: € 25,85 zuviel...*



			
				RamsesZwei schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich den weiteren Vorgang ähnlich wie Herr Böhm auf meiner Homepage dokumentieren?


Nur findets da keiner.
Vorschlag: setz Dich mit mir in Verbindung dann ziehen wir das hier auf. Mehr Öffentlichkeit hast Du hier sicher.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2002)

*Beispielschreiben an die Talkline*

*Hallo,

hier kommt mein Brief von heute an die Talkline. Bin mal gespannt, was die mitlesenden Juristen dazu sagen...*
Talkline GmbH & Co. KG

Postfach 6244
76042 Karlsruhe



per Fax: 0800 237 8000



Aachen, 1. November 2002



Betreff: Unsere Rechnung von der Telekom, Nr. 943 475 5327


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

unsere letzte Rechnung der Telekom weist den von ihnen beanspruchten Betrag von € 25,85 auf. Diese Forderung können wir in keiner Weise nachvollziehen. Da die Telekomrechnung außer dem Datum keine weiteren Informationen bringt, haben wir den Vorgang mit Ihrer Servicehotline abgeklärt. Offensichtlich ist der Anlaß Ihrer Forderung ein Versuch, von unserem Anschluß über eine Billigvorwahl (01900-....) ein Firmenhandy unseres Arbeitgebers (0172-...) anzurufen. Dieser Versuch wurde nach 6 Sekunden abgebrochen.

Wir sind der Meinung: Wer für ein so kurzes Telefongespräch 25 € berechnen will, muß das zu Beginn der Verbindung kostenfrei ansagen und dem Anrufer genug Zeit geben (ebenfalls kostenfrei) aufzulegen. Wir haben nicht vor, die fragliche Position zu zahlen und bitten Sie, eine entsprechende Gutschrift zu veranlassen. Sollten Sie in dieser Sache Diskussionsbedarf sehen, rufen Sie uns doch bitte tagsüber unter der Durchwahl 0241 XY (Ludger Hellerhoff) an oder mailen Sie ([email protected]).  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2002)

*Und hier das Schreiben an die Telekom*

Deutsche Telekom AG

Kundenbetreuung




per Fax: 0800 330 1009



Aachen, 1. November 2002



Betreff: Unsere Rechnung Nr. 943 475 5327


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

wie am 30. 10. mit Ihrer Servicehotline vereinbart, schicken wir Ihnen mit diesem Fax eine Kopie unseres Schreibens von heute an die Talkline. Wir bitten Sie, wie von Ihrer freundlichen Kollegin versprochen, den fraglichen Betrag von € 25,85 nicht mit der nächsten Telefonrechnug einzuziehen. 

Sollten Sie in dieser Sache noch Informationen benötigen oder Diskussionsbedarf haben, rufen Sie uns doch bitte tagsüber unter der Durchwahl 0241 XYZ (Ludger Hellerhoff) an oder mailen Sie ([email protected]).  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2002)

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=632


----------



## technofreak (1 November 2002)

@Gast 

und was willst du damit sagen?????


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2002)

@technofreak;

...will damit sagen, dass teleteamwork schon mal im Forum aufgetaucht ist, 
und dass unter: http://www.teleteamwork.com/contact.html 
herzlich wenig über die angebotenen oder nicht angebotenen "Dienstleistungen" zu erfahren ist. 
Interessant wäre doch, rauszukriegen, ob es sich um eine neue, extra-linke Variante der Dialerspezies handelt, oder ob alle Betroffenen sich unter der Schwester http://www.st.......y.com verirrt haben....die nennen sich auch teleteamwork, und haben Eindeutiges zu bieten....
letztendlich geht es mir bei dem offenen Hinweis nur darum, ob sich überhaupt jemand nach den "Premium-Dienst"-Leistungen erkundigt hat, die das teleteamwork anbietet.

  8)


----------



## technofreak (2 November 2002)

@Gast
Danke für den Hinweis. Ich muß das mal in Ruhe untersuchen. Jetzt bin ich einfach nicht mehr 
aufnahmefähig. Da wird man ja wirr,wenn man sich diese Kreuz- und Querverbindungen ansieht. 
Ich werd mal (ist ja schon heute) meine Köderplatte einsetzen und dann mal sehen ,
was da Feines angedackelt kommt. :bandit 
Gruß
Tf


----------



## RamsesZwei (8 November 2002)

Hi,

ich habe auf mein Anschreiben an die Talkline ein ziemlich nichtssagendes Anschreiben bekommen. Die Telekom hat bei der Abbuchung brav den Betrag von der Talkline weggelassen. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht...

Aber hier ist noch was interessantes, nämlich die Verbraucherinformationen der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle der Telefonmehrwertdienste (Talkline ist auch Mitglied):

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/verbraucherinfos/druck/0190-0.html

Gruß

Ludger


----------



## dialerfucker (8 November 2002)

> Eine Preisobergrenze besteht für 0190-0 Rufnummern nicht. Es gibt weder spezielle gesetzliche Regelungen, noch eine diesbezügliche Vorgabe der RegTP. Auch der FST e.V. lehnt die Festlegung einer Obergrenze ab. Die Verbraucher sind nach Auffassung des FST e.V. ausreichend geschützt, soweit gewährleistet ist, dass die angebotene Leistung hinreichend bestimmt, der Tarif transparent und unmissverständlich ausgezeichnet ist und eine zusätzliche Tarifbestätigung ab einer bestimmten Höhe erfolgen muss. Sofern die aufgezeigten Hinweise vorliegen, ist ausreichend Sorge getragen, dass der Verbraucher alle wichtigen Informationen hat, um frei entscheiden zu können, ob er die Leistung in Anspruch nehmen will oder nicht. Gegen eine Einführung einer Preisobergrenze spricht auch, dass es grundsätzlich auf das Verhältnis von Leistung und Gegenleistung ankommt und bereits heute viele Dienste angeboten werden, die einen hohen Blocktarif rechtfertigen. Grenzen für unverhältnismäßig hohe Kosten werden im übrigen durch die allgemeinen gesetzlichen Vorschriften zur Sittenwidrigkeit (§ 138 BGB) und zum Wucher (§ 291 StGB) gesetzt.



Die FST mutiert nun immer mehr zur androgynen Institution. Was da irgendwann passiert, lässt sich erahnen...die FST wird auf einer Dialerseite mit hohem Blocktarif als sich live (webcam) selbstbefruchtend  angepriesen!    
 :santa:


----------

